# Where to stay? Fort Benning GA trip to see Army son



## emcgarvey

*Where to stay? Fort Benning GA trip to see Army son *

Posted Yesterday at 12:58 PM by emcgarvey 
Anyone know where I should stay in the RV close enough to the Fort Bennings Georgia Army Base...please help, trip in of august


----------



## heruide

Have you tried searching the internet?

I found two state parks
1. Florence Marina State park 17 miles away 
2. F. D. Roosevelt State park 30 miles away

This Woodalls page may be helpful
FORT BENNING, Georgia Tenting Camping - Page 1 - Woodall's Campground Directory

Near by cities with campgrounds include

Columbus, GA 7.92 miles N 
Omaha, GA 15.18 miles S 

Fortson, GA 16.24 miles N 

Pittsview, AL 19.48 miles SW 

Opelika, AL 31.85 miles NW 


Please visit this web site for more information

RV Park Reviews :: Fort Benning, Georgia ( GA ) - RV Parks and Campground Reviews

Hope this helps.

Ruide


----------



## bobvaughn

*Fam Camp*

Have your son check and see if they have a FAM Camp on base if so he can reserve you a spot and sponsor you on the base and You will be home free. I will check the Military Campground guide and see if there is one there...I will post it here if there is...:10220:
Here is what I found......Uchee Creek Army Campground and Marina....that is just off base I think ....Your son would have to call mwr on base and make the arrangements....


----------

